# Cancelling today after 9 years



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally doing it.
I wanted NESN channel 628 - and to get in the choice package it costs me $113 a month with an hd dvr and 2 hd boxes.
Playstation vue just added NESN to their core package, which is $35 A MONTH!!!


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I know nothing about Playstation Vue. Does it have a DVR function, and does it allow viewing on all three of the TVs on which you currently view DirecTV? Which DirecTV package did you have? I assume it was lower than Choice and that you did not have the sports package. In addition to getting NESN, do you get other additional HD channes with the Playstation Vue core package? Do you give up any channels that you were currently receiving on DirecTV? If so, which channels.

I am not challenging your decision. I am just curious to see whether this might be an option for me.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

The money you save you will need to spend on Kleenex. Just one channel can't be that inportant.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

fleckrj said:


> I know nothing about Playstation Vue. Does it have a DVR function, and does it allow viewing on all three of the TVs on which you currently view DirecTV? Which DirecTV package did you have? I assume it was lower than Choice and that you did not have the sports package. In addition to getting NESN, do you get other additional HD channes with the Playstation Vue core package? Do you give up any channels that you were currently receiving on DirecTV? If so, which channels.
> 
> I am not challenging your decision. I am just curious to see whether this might be an option for me.


Vue at current subscription rates if they stay low.... 100+ HD channels @ $45 month is the best thing since sliced bread. 
Yes it has cloud DVR service you just save shows into favorites and it stores on cloud. Up to 5 TV's but you need FireTV box or Roku. Get the later units that support 60 fps for smooth fast action shows like sports. FireTV guide is more user friendly. 
Try the 7 day trial its free.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree. PS Vue is brilliant. This is the best channel list I've found, but it may be a little out of date now.
http://www.techhive.com/article/3047812/streaming-services/playstation-vue-faq-everything-to-know-about-sony-s-cable-tv-alternative.html

I supplement mine with an OTA DVR (Tivo) and get about 95% of what I had with a DirecTV package costing 3-4x more. I can buy a lot of Kleenex with the $100+/month I'm saving. Luckily, I don't get that worked up over TV.

One caveat is cloud DVR only goes back 30 days. So if you're the type that records then watches years later, PS Vue isn't for you. If you're the type to record-watch-delete within a month, it will work fine.

DirecTV Now may give them a run for their money if they also have a cloud DVR. If not, they'll be just like Sling TV and essentially worthless. In any case, more competition is better and keeps prices in check.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

With all the new competition, why aren't any of the old dogs prices coming down?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> With all the new competition, why aren't any of the old dogs prices coming down?


I think they are in shock...Hoping it doesn't catch on or prices go up. Its a joke they are about to offer their own version (Directv Now) with much higher rates and no DVR service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> With all the new competition, why aren't any of the old dogs prices coming down?


Companies like their profit margins. They may come down a little if customers are lost, but as long as they are making a lot of money even losing a few customers isn't a big deal.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya its all about $$$$$$ and its sad...

I cancelled years ago after 10 years of good service..... When they tried to force me to use thier crappy box (Which was slower) I said goodbye......


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

James Long said:


> Companies like their profit margins. They may come down a little if customers are lost, but as long as they are making a lot of money even losing a few customers isn't a big deal.


I bet that is what the land-line phone companies thought as well a few years back.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

*shrug* My set up stickers for $99/mo and I'm only paying $55/mo. There's PLENTY of discounts available. You just have to know how to ask / be willing to call in every 12 months. Lot of people on the forums complain thats too much work. DirecTV lists out of all your promos on your bill and the number of months left on each, so its easier then ever.

1) look at bill each month (5 seconds of work)
2) when a promo reaches 12/12, you call in retention and ask to re-up (< 5 minutes of work)

I don't even call on my own time, I call at work. No reason to pay full sticker on DirecTV since Dish is much cheaper and better hardware (4K). That's really your bargaining chip.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Gordon Shumway, on 31 Oct 2016 - 11:09 AM, said:Gordon Shumway, on 31 Oct 2016 - 11:09 AM, said:
> 
> I bet that is what the land-line phone companies thought as well a few years back.


I kept my towns newspaper up until 3 or 4 yrs ago for the nostolgia factor I guess. The price kept creeping up until it was like $10 a week or something crazy like that. They refused to negotiate by even 1 CENT. So I cancelled and they were like "Ok, cool. Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya". 3 or 4 yrs later, my caller id reports they are calling me 3 to 4 times a DAY trying to get me to come back. I picked up the phone once out of curiosity and they are pretty much trying to give the paper away for free now. Too late .

That being said, DirecTV will *NEVER* cut prices even though they are much higher then Dish. They'll match Dish, but they won't advertise the competitive prices.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

camo said:


> I think they are in shock...Hoping it doesn't catch on or prices go up. Its a joke they are about to offer their own version (Directv Now) with much higher rates and no DVR service.


They can't. They pay a lot odor for the content. But don't worry the prices will equalize in the next five years. Anyone thinking the streaming prices aren't going to skyrocket or the content will diminish as they become more popular is not paying attention to how things work.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

(from another thread)


Clemsole said:


> What you really need to do is go buy a lot of boxes of Kleenex and then cancel DTV and go with some other provider. You will need the Kleenex for the new provider. Either switch or grow up and get your head out of your but and stop complaining about ATT,





Clemsole said:


> The money you save you will need to spend on Kleenex. Just one channel can't be that important.


Must own stock in Kimberly-Clark.......


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

mcl77 said:


> Finally doing it.
> I wanted NESN channel 628 - and to get in the choice package it costs me $113 a month with an hd dvr and 2 hd boxes.
> Playstation vue just added NESN to their core package, which is $35 A MONTH!!!


Your Choice and Pocket book - Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

Was really a no-brainer for me.
Where we live we just got internet capable of streaming in July.

So I started exploring options, seeing how we didn't have a cable provider. 
I work for a cable company, so I get all the streaming apps for free.

So- when we got internet, I bought 3 firesticks and loaded them up, but it didn't have my hometeams games in HD, and didn't really have much live TV other than sports.
To get the NESN package on direcTV was just way too much for how little tv we actually watch.

So Vue is perfect. Its only $35 a month. You pay it month by month. I use the Vue app on my firesticks I have not on the ps4 TV. The vue guide is laggy on the firesticks, but we don't watch those TVs much anyways.

I finally removed and patch all the holes DirectV left around my house when they initially installed in 2008. That's another thing. If youre gonna chanrge me $120 a month, you better start wall phishing.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> They can't. They pay a lot odor for the content. But don't worry the prices will equalize in the next five years. Anyone thinking the streaming prices aren't going to skyrocket or the content will diminish as they become more popular is not paying attention to how things work.


Ding! Ding! Ding! I just shake my head at all this. Because, what, suddenly companies aren't in it to make money and don't have shareholders to which they're beholden? Anybody that doesn't think this will all end up being basically what's in place now, with regards to fees and costs, is suffering from delusions of grandeur. Whether it's the overall price packages that will increase, or data cap overages, or things like a "broadcasters fee," or "regional sports network fee," or just a flat out tax - it'll all come out in the wash during the next few years.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sangs said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! I just shake my head at all this. Because, what, suddenly companies aren't in it to make money and don't have shareholders to which they're beholden? Anybody that doesn't think this will all end up being basically what's in place now, with regards to fees and costs, is suffering from delusions of grandeur. Whether it's the overall price packages that will increase, or data cap overages, or things like a "broadcasters fee," or "regional sports network fee," or just a flat out tax - it'll all come out in the wash during the next few years.


Certainly prices are going to rise and maybe even equalize. But for some, moving away from 'traditional' providers to streaming services is all about today's money. Saving $100 per month right now isn't a bad decision.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

If it provides what you want, that is great. 

After looking at what is available from Vue, it is not an option for me. The "Cloud DVR" is not really a DVR. It is VOD, programs are only available for 28 days after the original air date, and some programs and networks are not available at all. I might or might not be able to fast forward the VOD programs, depending on the program and network. Resolution is 720p, even though the native resolution for almost all HD other than the ABC/ESPN and FOX owned networks is 1080i. I might or might not get CBS (which is the only broadcast network I watch on a regular basis), and if I do get CBS, it will be down-converted to 720p. I might or might not get the SEC network (and not having that would be a total deal breaker for me). I might or might not get NBCSN (another deal breaker if it is not available). The link to where I would enter my zip code to see what channels I really would get did not work.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> They can't. They pay a lot odor for the content. But don't worry the prices will equalize in the next five years. Anyone thinking the streaming prices aren't going to skyrocket or the content will diminish as they become more popular is not paying attention to how things work.


Yes I've worried that may happen also down the road. When Vue originally came out rates started 27% higher than now and few were subscribing I'm sure same would happen if rates went back up. The idea is to stop paying escalating fees for TV.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

fleckrj said:


> If it provides what you want, that is great.
> 
> After looking at what is available from Vue, it is not an option for me. The "Cloud DVR" is not really a DVR. It is VOD, programs are only available for 28 days after the original air date, and some programs and networks are not available at all. I might or might not be able to fast forward the VOD programs, depending on the program and network. Resolution is 720p, even though the native resolution for almost all HD other than the ABC/ESPN and FOX owned networks is 1080i. I might or might not get CBS (which is the only broadcast network I watch on a regular basis), and if I do get CBS, it will be down-converted to 720p. I might or might not get the SEC network (and not having that would be a total deal breaker for me). I might or might not get NBCSN (another deal breaker if it is not available). The link to where I would enter my zip code to see what channels I really would get did not work.


SEC network isn't a maybe if you sub the higher $45 package its included. As far as big 4 networks recorded content is available for all but not live as it airs. Best to have OTA or another means like (Basic Cable many $20 plans) Dish Network cheapest option with owned 211K single receiver and Starter Package ($20). Even adding this base packages beats going Directv rates for same programming by $45 a month.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

trh said:


> Certainly prices are going to rise and maybe even equalize. But for some, moving away from 'traditional' providers to streaming services is all about today's money. Saving $100 per month right now isn't a bad decision.


Oh I get that and understand. It's like the heroin dealer that doles out some freebies to get you hooked.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sangs said:


> Oh I get that and understand. It's like the heroin dealer that doles out some freebies to get you hooked.


Just like DIRECTV did back in 1998 when I signed up.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

trh said:


> Just like DIRECTV did back in 1998 when I signed up.


Exactly! Does anybody really think the Vues, Slings and DirecTVNows of the world are going to be any different?


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

camo said:


> SEC network isn't a maybe if you sub the higher $45 package its included. As far as big 4 networks recorded content is available for all but not live as it airs. Best to have OTA or another means like (Basic Cable many $20 plans) Dish Network cheapest option with owned 211K single receiver and Starter Package ($20). Even adding this base packages beats going Directv rates for same programming by $45 a month.


Why, then, does the footnote for SEC Network (along with Fox Sports Networks and Fox College Sports) state "Specific channels vary by market", even for the highest price package.

I agree that even at the Elite package, the price beats DirecTV hands down, but it seems I would also be giving up a lot - 28 day limit on "recorded" material, big 4 networks not live, no fast forwarding on some programs and networks, no "recording" of some programs and networks, only 720p, even for networks that are originally 1080i.

For the OP, who only wanted NEST in 720p, it makes a lot of sense, but it is not right for me.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't fault someone for trying to save money. If it works for you, great. If not, you can always pick something else or come back.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

B. Shoe said:


> Can't fault someone for trying to save money. If it works for you, great. If not, you can always pick something else or come back.


exactly. There is no contract involved with this. no boxes, none of that. 
If I decide I don't like it, I'll get directv again some point for cheaper new customer prices. Or hopefully a cable provider gets into my town( supposed to be one in here by May).

I don't mind the 28 day limit on the DVR.
I usually on record live sporting events, and I watch them within a week.
All the other stuff I record can be watched anytime on on demand


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If you think you might come back to DirecTV, you could "suspend" your account until you decide for sure.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> If you think you might come back to DirecTV, you could "suspend" your account until you decide for sure.


Why would he do that? He just indicated if he decided to come back he would want to take advantage of some of the new customer offers.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I suspended a few weeks ago after 19+ years with D. Several factors, including the GenieGo and Mobile DVR / iPad app fiasco and changes since ATT in general caused me to look at my bill and my only alternative, local small cable company that I use for internet.

Buying a Tivo Bolt+ and mini currently gets us a $100+/mo reduction and faster internet speed. The Tivo iPad app works much better in home and OOH and has 30 skip!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

bmetelsky said:


> Why would he do that? He just indicated if he decided to come back he would want to take advantage of some of the new customer offers.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to "sit out" a certain amount of time after cancelling service to qualify for new customer deals again?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

B. Shoe said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to "sit out" a certain amount of time after cancelling service to qualify for new customer deals again?


sure, the official time period to be consider a new customer is two years, this is not to say you won't get "come back" offers the next day after you cancel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Clemsole said:


> The money you save you will need to spend on Kleenex. Just one channel can't be that inportant.


NESN is if you're a Red Sox fan.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

B. Shoe said:


> Can't fault someone for trying to save money. If it works for you, great. If not, you can always pick something else or come back.


Totally agree. If it allows access to everything you want. No streaming option does right now for me.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

fleckrj said:


> Why, then, does the footnote for SEC Network (along with Fox Sports Networks and Fox College Sports) state "Specific channels vary by market", even for the highest price package.
> 
> I agree that even at the Elite package, the price beats DirecTV hands down, but it seems I would also be giving up a lot - 28 day limit on "recorded" material, big 4 networks not live, no fast forwarding on some programs and networks, no "recording" of some programs and networks, only 720p, even for networks that are originally 1080i.
> 
> For the OP, who only wanted NEST in 720p, it makes a lot of sense, but it is not right for me.


Not sure I have it in Sioux falls. 
Anyone with Sony TV's they just released app for Vue. Tried it out tonight just short period and seems to work good. Nice having the guide the Roku was missing.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

B. Shoe said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to "sit out" a certain amount of time after cancelling service to qualify for new customer deals again?


my wife could always put it in her name and she will get new customer pricing.
But as long as the Vue is working good like it has so far, and price stays cheap, I don't see myself giving it up


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> NESN is if you're a Red Sox fan.


I got it for Bruins games. And because there was no other way to watch the games in HD without NESN. If NESN releases a streaming app, I cancel Vue. Because I could sign in for free with the provider credentials from my work. It basically comes down to that Im paying $35 a month to watch Bruins hockey and a local news channel in HD now and again for $35. As I have access to all the other channels from work if I just add them on my TV, phone, chromecast, etc


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

mcl77 said:


> my wife could always put it in her name and she will get new customer pricing.
> But as long as the Vue is working good like it has so far, and price stays cheap, I don't see myself giving it up


How good is the HD quality of VUe? If Dish would upgrade their HD, I'd go with them in a heartbeat. But I can't take a chance on poor HD quality with a two year contract.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

camo said:


> Not sure I have it in Sioux falls.
> Anyone with Sony TV's they just released app for Vue. Tried it out tonight just short period and seems to work good. Nice having the guide the Roku was missing.


Waiting for Sony to put it on my Blue Ray Player or for Samsung to add it to my Smart TV.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

n3vino said:


> How good is the HD quality of VUe? If Dish would upgrade their HD, I'd go with them in a heartbeat. But I can't take a chance on poor HD quality with a two year contract.


Its 720p, why not do the free trial and see for yourself. Its livable even looks better on some older shows being streamed at 720p compared to 720 on Directv (Tvland comes to mind) but not as good as Directs 1080i feeds IMO. You will need Playstation, Firetv or Roku for trial is the downfall. Don't use the stick versions, my understanding they only support 30fps so staying on safe side the later models of Firetv, Roku are preferred.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

As far as HD quality for Dish its very close. Don't know if its the TV's I use for upscaling or what but locals actually look better out of Sioux Falls on Dish vs the LA feeds I get on Direct.
Don't get me wrong Directv is still better, I have HBO on both currently and if you look carefully you can see slightly more facial detail like lines, pimples etc. with Directv vs Dish.
But its dang close IMO. Just a guess but its possible Dish has been able to increase its resolution slightly because before it was obvious which service I was watching or maybe its just the Sony TV's.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

n3vino said:


> How good is the HD quality of VUe? If Dish would upgrade their HD, I'd go with them in a heartbeat. But I can't take a chance on poor HD quality with a two year contract.


Its pretty damn good. My internet is only 10 mbps, so it takes like 5-10 seconds before it gets into full HD mode. 
Id imagine people with normal fast internet speeds you wouldn't really notice a different in the quality.

That's another thing I love about Vue. no contract. So If/when a cable provider comes into my town, with normal internet speeds, I have the option to just cancel it, and go with another option.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

camo said:


> Its 720p, why not do the free trial and see for yourself. Its livable even looks better on some older shows being streamed at 720p compared to 720 on Directv (Tvland comes to mind) but not as good as Directs 1080i feeds IMO. You will need Playstation, Firetv or Roku for trial is the downfall. Don't use the stick versions, my understanding they only support 30fps so staying on safe side the later models of Firetv, Roku are preferred.


yes. I use the fire sticks for my two upstairs Tvs. The guide is laggy. shows seem to run just as good as on my ps4 tho.


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, I called to CANCEL, prices never go down. I did review of my plan to see what I watch on a routine bases and found that of the hundreds of channels I get I was watching or interesting in I was only using about 15 or 20 percent of them. My solution for me: Apple TV(I have three of them/outside antenna for locals) and the PlayStation Vue subscription (has cloud DVR). No monthly box cost, no unknown fees, cancel when I want, no one coming to my home to install stuff. After six years with DTV I foundly was able to reduce my bill, now paying $65.99 per month


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

Lenard said:


> Yeah, I called to CANCEL, prices never go down. I did review of my plan to see what I watch on a routine bases and found that of the hundreds of channels I get I was watching or interesting in I was only using about 15 or 20 percent of them. My solution for me: Apple TV(I have three of them/outside antenna for locals) and the PlayStation Vue subscription (has cloud DVR). No monthly box cost, no unknown fees, cancel when I want, no one coming to my home to install stuff. After six years with DTV I foundly was able to reduce my bill, now paying $65.99 per month


By the on the Apple TV, the resolution is in 1080....


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have been a DirecTV subscriber since before they were DIRECTV. In the current environment they are simply over priced. And frankly the extra fees they continue to charge (HD fee?) is insulting. Can I call and beg them for discounts every 6 to 12 months...sure, but why should I have to jump thru hoops to get a reasonable price. I already have FireTV's and the PSVue service is excellent. I only have 4 TV's so the max 5 simultaneous streams has me covered. The only time I need 1080 is when I'm watching movies and I can do that using apps on my FireTV at up to 4K if I need it. Will the prices equalize over time? Maybe, maybe not...I think the relatively lower price points are here to stay. If not, so what, I'll take the savings now and worry about it later. Competition is a beautiful thing!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

mjwagner said:


> I have been a DirecTV subscriber since before they were DIRECTV. In the current environment they are simply over priced. And frankly the extra fees they continue to charge (HD fee?) is insulting. Can I call and beg them for discounts every 6 to 12 months...sure, but why should I have to jump thru hoops to get a reasonable price. I already have FireTV's and the PSVue service is excellent. I only have 4 TV's so the max 5 simultaneous streams has me covered. The only time I need 1080 is when I'm watching movies and I can do that using apps on my FireTV at up to 4K if I need it. Will the prices equalize over time? Maybe, maybe not...I think the relatively lower price points are here to stay. If not, so what, I'll take the savings now and worry about it later. Competition is a beautiful thing!


Since before they were Directv? How so?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep, the original system I installed was a Hughes/USSB system. You had to by the dish and receiver(s) and do the install yourself. It wasn't until later that the whole thing was spun off by Hughes as DirecTV.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW... I am currently subscribed to the DirecTV Select package which is the cheapest package that DirecTV supplies and is actually advertised. It is the only package that does not include E$PN and the Regional $ports Networks. The $ports channels tend to be the most expensive of all the non-premium, but I am simply no more than an extremely casual fan, so why should I pay for them? I don't watch any of the news channels (they are all biased), Disney, Nick, the music channels. or Comedy Clueless. Conversely, why should someone who doesn't care for old movies pay for Turner Classic Movies? Yet, because of contractual agreements, the carriers end up having to carry minor channels that people aren't interested in as part of the contract to carry the channel that people are interested in. The contract disputes between the local station ownership group and the carriers that we saw at the beginning of the year doesn't help.

I understand the original poster's feeling. The only reason why I am a DirecTV subscriber is that I pay for it as part of the rental agreement with my mother which also includes local phone service, cell phone service, Internet access, driving service, and, of course, the cash payment each month. (If there is a house repair, such as replacing the roof, I pay HALF). I am ready to drop pay TV service and subscribe to... nothing.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Yep, the original system I installed was a Hughes/USSB system. You had to by the dish and receiver(s) and do the install yourself. It wasn't until later that the whole thing was spun off by Hughes as DirecTV.


Ahh the memories!!....My billing in a rural county in Colorado was this....Movie channels went to USSB, the other channels went to Pegasus. At the time contracts for certain counties in the US were available to other distributors, not Directv "directly", hence the 2 payment method. Eventually DTV absorbed all those smaller distributors.
My billing to Directv happened in the early 2000s, but I've had their service since 1996.


----------



## pwrmac2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Same here. Canceled last week. Could not be happier! Customer since 1996. Self install of a Sony SAT A-1 receiver with dual LNB dish. Having to deal with AT&T customer No-service since there purchase and current pricing, it was time to go. I have several Apple TV Gen 4's, 2 Nvidia Shield Tv boxes and a HDHomeRun Extend for recording OTA to a cheap NSA box. I also subscribe to Hulu, Netflix, Prime, HBO Now and pay roughly $46 a month. I am trying out DirectvNow and SlingTv but it's really just cable over the internet with commercials forced on you. Hulu does have something coming out soon that includes a DVR I will probably try. So no more paying for outdated equipment and being locked into a contract if I want to upgrade.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

You should give PSVue a try. The cloud DVR functionality is really pretty good and allows you to FF thru commercials. It runs on Apple TV, not sure about the Nvidia Shield.


----------



## Yodaluver281 (Feb 16, 2015)

Are the Viacom channels back on Vue or not?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Yodaluver281 said:


> Are the Viacom channels back on Vue or not?


Currently not...


----------



## pwrmac2 (Sep 12, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> You should give PSVue a try. The cloud DVR functionality is really pretty good and allows you to FF thru commercials. It runs on Apple TV, not sure about the Nvidia Shield.


I did try PSVue when if first came out. I liked it but was still in a contract with DTV so no need for both. I think I'll give it a shot again when my Sling Tv subscription runs out.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried Vue but even though I have a robust connection it buffered quite often. I don't ever have this problem with Netflix, Hulu or Amazon. I canceled Vue.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have heard other people complain about buffering issues with PSVue as well. Thankfully it has been rock solid so far for me.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

john262 said:


> I tried Vue but even though I have a robust connection it buffered quite often. I don't ever have this problem with Netflix, Hulu or Amazon. I canceled Vue.


that's weird.
what were you running psvue from?
My internet speed is only 10 mbps and vue has no lagging at all. My only issue is it takes a couple second to get into HD because of my slow speeds.

my only problem with vue is I only have cbs as a live local channel here.
Hopefully Ill be getting nbc and fox soon for live tv.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I cancelled this past weekend after having my service suspended for the last 5 months. They didn't even try to keep me, not that it would have changed my decison but just thought that was odd haha. Oh well, very happy with PSVue and Netflix on all 4 of my Amazon Fire TV's for $44.98 a month (+ xfinity 100mbps Internet for $49.99)


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I went from paying DirecTV $118 per month to paying PSVue $40 per month. Still have all 4 of my TV's covered and have access to all the content I want/need. DirecTV better understand that a shift is taking place, and adjust, or the trickle is going to turn into a flood.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

same here. Was paying about $115. now only $35 for Vue.
They have to realize in towns like mine where there isn't a cable option, but internet is starting to become an option- they will be ditched. Nobody is going to pay $115 plus the internet fees of an internet provider that doesn't offer cable.

Plus you couldn't even use on demand for directv without some stupid setup that never worked. The vue on demand is great. 
Only way I would go back to directv is if they offered that $115 a month package down to about $60 a month tops. and I wouldn't want a contract either.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mcl77 said:


> .
> Only way I would go back to directv is if they offered that $115 a month package down to about $60 a month tops. and I wouldn't want a contract either.


They got you covered, is called DIRECTV Now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DIRECTV's On Demand has been flawless for some time. And this is on a very slow internet connection, where I choose to download rather than stream.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

peds48 said:


> They got you covered, is called DIRECTV Now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even close to what PSVue currently offers. No cloud DVR, poor video quality, and limited to 1 stream vs 5 for PSVue. Will they get there eventually...maybe, but currently DirecTV Now is not competitive.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> Not even close to what PSVue currently offers. No cloud DVR, poor video quality, and limited to 1 stream vs 5 for PSVue. Will they get there eventually...maybe, but currently DirecTV Now is not competitive.


That wasn't mentioned on my post. And by the way is two streams not one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

peds48 said:


> That wasn't mentioned on my post. And by the way is two streams not one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the correction, my mistake. so instead it's 2 streams vs 5 streams for PSVue. I would still say that, based on the significant current shortcomings of DirecTV Now vs PSVue that DirecTV does not have him covered...yet. Like I said, it is certainly possible that they will get their act together and produce a product that is competitive with PSVue, they just aren't there yet, IMHO.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> Thank you for the correction, my mistake. so instead it's 2 streams vs 5 streams for PSVue. I would still say that, based on the significant current shortcomings of DirecTV Now vs PSVue that DirecTV does not have him covered...yet. Like I said, it is certainly possible that they will get their act together and produce a product that is competitive with PSVue, they just aren't there yet, IMHO.


You keep putting those two together. My reply was not about that, he asked when DIRECTV had a $60 package and no contract he will get DIRECTV again. DIRECTV did that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

peds48 said:


> You keep putting those two together. My reply was not about that, he asked when DIRECTV had a $60 package and no contract he will get DIRECTV again. DIRECTV did that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, no worries, I don't want to start an argument. It appeared as if you were drawing an equivalence between DirecTV Now and PSVue and I simply do not think they are even close to being equivalent at this point. Perhaps he does not need more than 2 simultaneous streams, or consistent HD quality, or DVR capability. If that is the case then you are absolutely correct.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> OK, no worries, I don't want to start an argument. It appeared as if you were drawing an equivalence between DirecTV Now and PSVue and I simply do not think they are even close to being equivalent at this point. Perhaps he does not need more than 2 simultaneous streams, or consistent HD quality, or DVR capability. If that is the case then you are absolutely correct.


Nowhere in here do I make mention to PSVue









Folks so quick to jump the gun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry, but he said he moved from DirecTV to PSVue. so in the sentence "Only way I would go back to DirecTV" ... the phrase "from PSVue" is implied. I didn't realize you weren't following a conversation but were just posting random unconnected thoughts. Clearly it was my mistake.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> Sorry, but he said he moved from DirecTV to PSVue. so in the sentence "Only way I would go back to DirecTV" ... the phrase "from PSVue" is implied. I didn't realize you weren't following a conversation but were just posting random unconnected thoughts. Clearly it was my mistake.


Again no comparison was made on my part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

peds48 said:


> They got you covered, is called DIRECTV Now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The no DVR is killer.
But I think Directv now does offer more live local channels than vue for me.
I only have channel 4 for a live local. and all the live local sports channels.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mcl77 said:


> The no DVR is killer.
> .


that is understandable but with more VOD readily available it should be of no concern. What they need to do is publish or explain to its customers the VOD policies. Like how long after a show is aired will it be available for VOD and for how long, etc. this will remove some angst a customer may have if they have to miss an episode. As of now is all up in the air, mostly a guessing game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

VOD with commercials and/or without the ability to FF is not a viable solution for many/most people.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Understood, but keep in mind that the "real" VOD version comes with limited commercials. The one that gets available right after it airs is the same file that was aired with all full commercials. 

But at the end of the day if I miss a show and this is the only way to watch it without having to pay and arm and a leg, is a good trade off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Eh I'd take the cloud DVR with a month of storage (longer if your shows repeat air), ability to fast forward and skip commercials and not have to memorize when my favorite shows fall off VOD.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Understood, but keep in mind that the "real" VOD version comes with limited commercials. The one that gets available right after it airs is the same file that was aired with all full commercials.
> 
> But at the end of the day if I miss a show and this is the only way to watch it without having to pay and arm and a leg, is a good trade off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mainly use the dvr on vue to watch the NHL games I miss if im doing something else while its on.
I don't think directv now has any on demand for channels like NESN where you can watch the replay of every game.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Aridon said:


> and not have to memorize when my favorite shows fall off VOD.


bingo! This part was covered on post # 74. This is a very important step.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mcl77 said:


> I mainly use the dvr on vue to watch the NHL games I miss if im doing something else while its on.
> I don't think directv now has any on demand for channels like NESN where you can watch the replay of every game.


Right, not having a DVR option means that the providers must beef up their VOD offerings if they want any chance to succeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

PSVue is close, but not quite there for us yet. Their "Access" plan at $40 has 90% of the channels we watch for about $20 less than the "TV" part of my Cablevision triple play. Problem is if I unbundle, my internet and phone goes up $20, so I'm back where I started dollar-wise, but with less channel options.


----------

